# Weight training in the army?



## TuRkIsH (18 Dec 2003)

Hey all, 

I spend a lot of my free time in the gym lifting, and am concidering full time in the armed forces. Just wondering if the bases have gyms? and if you are able to go on a regular basis?

thanks a bunch


----------



## winchable (18 Dec 2003)

Most bases do, and you can go whenever you want providing you‘re in some branch of the military, I don‘t know about specific hours though.


----------

